# Another new member with a Hobie Power Skiff!



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Picked up my first boat Friday! 
1990 Hobie Power Skiff w/ a 1999 Johnson 40hp (pull start)
Got it wet the first day for a sea trial, worked all weekend. Hoping to get it fine tuned tomorrow and go play Tues. 
Lookng to add a man. Jack plate (open for ideas and sizes!)


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Awesome! Welcome to the crew. Btw your better off PMing me here, than that "other" place lol


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet ride. Welcome to the HPS fam..... growing everyday! Check out the manual JP on my HPS. It's either a 5" or 6" manual and I love its simple ratchet design. It is made by Hydro-Dynamics out of Shreveport LA. The folks are amazing if you ever have a problem. I had an issue with my ratchet mechanism recently (jack plate was on another boat not even owned by me for approx. 10 yrs. before my HPS) and they sent me replacement parts in 3 days no questions asked. I can give you more info and measurements if you would like. Welcome. MIKE


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Finally got to take my HPS out today! And couldn't have asked for a better day. Right after launching I headed straight out to the Gulf, which was glass! My friends GPS was clocking us around 25mph topped out. Not sure what's normal for a 40hp Johnson.
The boat ran amazing, super smooth,very dry. Handled large wake very well. We went about 2 miles offshore, and cruised through some 1' flats to get a feel for her.
The only thing I wasn't liking was the center console rod storage. 4 rods 2 people, makes it pretty tight when going up to the bow. 
But I found some inexpensive rail mount rod holders online that I will be ordering soon.

Overall extremely happy with the HPS. Looking forward to taking the wife and kids out.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, jbird! She looks great!   

I am about to go out on mine for the afternoon/evening - finally!!! Been sitting here all morning working on getting a HPS Owners site put together, so that there is a central location for HPS owners and info, and we aren't clogging up other forums like microskiff.com and '_that other place_' with the long HPS thread. Check it out & spread the word   - powerskiffowners.com


----------



## qwerty (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome! Post your location in your profile


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

I'd like to see the inexpensive rail mount rod holders you found, everything I've seen they're way to proud of......


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Heres a few pics of the rod holders I picked up from www.Wemausa.com.  10 rod holders @ Only $6 bucks each, they mount the rails by a clamp system.  Learned the hard way during a trial run and had my 8' StarRod w/ a Penn 4/0 in one of the holders and it rotated out and dropped 30' down...
Since did some modifications.  I reversed how the rod holders are positioned so they shouldnt rotate out away from the boat. Added extra rubber to make the clamp more solid and zip tied the claps as a back up measure.  Also added ball bungess to attach to the rods for extra extra security!  Also added a bimini for the wife and daughter.


----------



## Avidawg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Jbird...... Thanks for the link (and the tips) I will check them out.....sorry to hear about your fishin' pole, but your boat is lookin' great! ~Cheers~


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lookin good!
Where did you get that bimini? And how much?
Also, can you stand up under it?


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought it off Craigslist for $55. Needed a good cleaning tho.
Then welded the rail mount bimini brackets to the rail, gained several inches in height to allow friends that are +6' the ability to stand.


----------

